# Please help-15 month old refusing to nurse!



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

So I really needed Mothering's help big time and I couldn't believe the boards were closed, yesterday when they were finally open well, I was frankly to depressed to even post!








Well here is the story, last Wednesday night my 15 month old refused to nurse at bedtime, we have always nursed at bedtime! Well I thought he is getting all 4 molars at once right now so maybe it is his teeth, well the rest of the night he screamed and I mean screamed if I would try and nurse him when he woke up throughout the night. The next morning he nursed laying down in our bed, but refused to nurse the rest of the day and the next night. I then put a call into my very pro breastfeeding pediatrician(she nursed her oldest till she was 5) and said I was very confused, she told me to come in on Friday so she could check him out! Well no fever, no ear problems, he seemed fine. She said to keep offering the breast and try not to worry it was probably just a nursing strike and would resolve in a few days! Well the office is closed of course today and this morning he would not even nurse in bed!
I am so upset over this, I think he has weaned himself very abruptly at the early age of 15 months!!!







My DH does not understand why I am so upset, he says if he did it on his own shouldn't you be glad! Now let me say I consider myself a fairly experienced nurser, since my almost 3 year old is still nursing! I have made it through nursing through my pregnancy, tandem nursing, extended nursing and now my 15 month old is going to stop nursing! I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH A NON-NURSING BABY! And now my dd is starting to wean too, I think because of lack of supply and well I am just crying!







What should I do ? Should I try to pump my milk and give it too him in a cup, so he receives the benefits of breastmilk? I only have a hand pump and have only pumped a few times, (if I even have much milk left at this point). Should I try to not worry about it! Thanks for "listening" and thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

PLEASE HELP! He refused again at bedtime tonight! Tomorrow morning will be two days since he has nursed at all! Now he won't even nurse in the morning in bed! I want him to receive all the nutritional and immunity benefits of my milk. He does take some organic whole cow's milk in a sippy cup but breastmilk was up until a few days ago a main staple of his diet, he is losing weight what can I do? Thanks so much!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh my goodness how stressful! Do you still think he's teething? Maybe some Tylenol would help him feel better and think about nursing again. I am not one to reach for the Tylenol every time ds twitches but I have used it when he's been in real teething pain and the homeopathics haven't touched it.

Have you seen these pages at kellymom:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/back-to-breast.html

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/weaning/babyselfwean.html

And lots of links on nursing strikes: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...ml#linksstrike

Your ds will probably not want to stay in bed and nurse all weekend like a baby might, but could you have a weekend where you hang out topless around him, lots of snuggles and attention, take warm baths together, remind him of how snuggly and wonderful your breasts are?









I think it would be a good idea to pump some, but definitely keep offering to nurse him!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the links! I just pumped 3 ounces from one side, so I am relieved to know I still have milk! DS is getting his molars and he has had a cold for the last few weeks! Maybe I will try nursing in other places or positions. I hope something will work soon, I can't stand the thought of him weaning this early! The funny thing is most people can't believe he is still nursing, the look on their face is priceless when I say that my almost 3 year old dd is still nursing!:LOL Anyway thanks for the thoughts of encouragement! I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

You do need to try other positions.

If he is in agony, simple solution, Motrin or at least Hylands teething tablets. Cold wet or frozen washcloth to suck on to help numb the gums? Humidifier in the house to help with the stuffy nose?

You definitely need to pump as often as he would normally nurse. You could even rent a Lactina for a few days to make it easier. If it isn't removed, it gets reabsorbed by the body and can become salty. Then the little striker will be even less likely to take it.

I guess your 3 yo was keeping engorgement away? In a non-tandem situation, you run the risk of engorgement/plugged ducts/mastitis if you do not pump.

Good luck. Once in a while, 15 mos will self wean. If they are very active, independent, suck thumbs or binkies, sleep well, and carry a lovey around, it is more likely. I hope it is just a strike for you!


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks so much for your replies Quirky and DaryLLL! Sorry I have been away from the boards for a few days, we put an offer in on a house, it fell through but it has been busy around here. Anyway, things are slowly getting a little better. I finally got him to nurse in the rocker again! I don't mind nursing in bed, but obviously it just isn't practical all the time! Then just today he nursed at naptime for the first time in over a week! So we are back up to about three times a day now, morning, nap and bedtime! Not as much as I would like but I am just happy he is nursing again! Although last night my 3 year old said "Mama there's no noonie milk!" So I am a little concerned about my supply! Hopefully things will resume and go back to normal soon! I actually am wondering if on top of the teething and the cold it wasn't a new soap I was using! I went to those links, thanks Quirky, and they suggested a new detergent or soap could be a cause as well! I had just switched to a fragranced soap in the last week or two when usually I use fragrance free! So anyway, thanks again for your thoughts! We are just taking things slowly, I am still frustrated but I will take some nursing rather than no nursing! The funny thing is my ds does not suck his thumb or take a pacifier or bottle! And unfortunately he does not sleep through the night, (if he slept all night and gave up nursing I might even get over it:LOL) However I have always found him very oral, he loves to bite! Bite, bite, bite, my pants, my arm, toys, my shoulder, you name it! My dd on the other hand is a big time thumb sucker! Go figure!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update! I'm glad there was some improvement.

So, thanks to your 3 yo you know you have exp'ed a drop in supply. Try to work on this. Sounds like you have been busy if you are trying to sell your house. Take good care of yourself, pay attn to diet, water. Eat oatmeal daily and consider fenugreek and blessed thistle caps.

Are you having your cycles yet?


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

Funny I feed my kids oatmeal all the time, personally I have never been a fan! Is oatmeal good for your milk supply?
Yes, I got my period when ds was 11 months old. I guess I should try some of the Mother's Milk tea! Ironically I sold the MM tea I had here on the trading post because my supply was so abundant I was literally spraying and ds was choking, so I thought I don't need this, ha ha! I know I definitely need to drink some more water! Well thanks so much for your help!
Actually we are up to 4 nursing sessions today! After nap, he was dancing around with his sister in the kitchen while I was making dinner and he literally ran into the door frame and he actually let me nurse him just for comfort, which really made me feel like we were getting back on track! Then tonight at bedtime he nursed again! Thanks again!
I am so glad to have MDC mamas and my pediatrician to support and encourage me through this nursing strike!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yay! Good news. Good for you for sticking with it.

I recently learned here that oatmeal is a good source of inositol, a B vitamin that promotes healthy lactation. You can also get it through other whole grains, beans, and nuts I think (you could run a google search on it).


----------

